# Cobra Patriot 45 acp



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Have any of you guys got any info on this pistol. I have a buddy that is trying to sell it. I have never actually seen or fired it. He was just telling me about it. He only wants $250 for it. Is it worth it?


----------



## ranger7 (May 9, 2008)

hogcaller said:


> Have any of you guys got any info on this pistol. I have a buddy that is trying to sell it. I have never actually seen or fired it. He was just telling me about it. He only wants $250 for it. Is it worth it?


I've owned couple of them. Pretty decent no frills pistol. I paid $250 for my first one new, a couple off years ago. The second one was about $20 more. Based on current prices of things. $250 is an O.K. price if it's in great shape,


----------

